# Buckeye lake ice report?



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ive been doing some searching and it seems like buckeye is the best place to go for some ice action (im a walleye fisherman so I like the idea of saugeye over panfish) but since im new to the area (osu student) and dont have experience fishing a lake so shallow im lost on what depths and locations of the lake seem to produce

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Go to Fairfield Beach State Park on the south side of the lake. You'll see a bunch of parked cars of ice fishermen. You will notice, out in the lake, a couple of islands with houses on them. Walk from the state park to the other side of those islands. There will likely be a bunch of fishermen in that area. Start fishing somewhere about 1/3 to 1/2 way between the islands and the far shore. If you're not catching any Saugeye, I would work my way closer to the far shore, which is also called the marsh.

The depth throughout that area is 6-15 feet. Sometimes the Saugeye are in the shallower portion, and sometimes in the deeper portion. The best bite is usually right before dusk. Good luck.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks ill be going out this Wednesday ill let you know what happens but what baits are typically used

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Pharen52 said:


> Thanks ill be going out this Wednesday ill let you know what happens but what baits are typically used
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Vibea,swedish pimples,plain minnows. And all of tge above either naked tipped with a minnow or minnow head.
I think little cloes would work well to.
Oh ya rapalas jigging lures to


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

vibes, jigging raps and i love using buckshots with a half a minow. i dont fish for saugeye at buckeye but i do catch a bunch on the mwcd lakes using the above baits. typically if the fish are not active i use a buckshot with half minow and when they are active i use vibes. fish are usually active first hour of daylight and last hour of daylight. hope this helps.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Like the others said, minnows are key. I use bass minnows. There is a bait shop in Millersport and one on the north shore in Buckeye Lake Village. Both carry a couple types of minnows, but the bass minnows are the cheapest and seem to work great. I use them on Swedish Pimples, Vib-e, and sometimes just plain jig heads.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Where exactly is Fairfield beach on the lake is it right on the county line or more towards the damn

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

It's on the south side, mid-lake, near the county lines. 

You can see it clearly on this map: http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/parks/PDFs/parks/Maps/Buckeye_Lake/buckeyelakeparkmap.pdf


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very good advice guys, it makes me happy to see experienced fisherman helping someone out, no one has given away a honey hole no one is being an a** yet, just helping a fellow fisherman out. Nice work and props to those of you who helped out!! Unfortunately you don't experience that all to often on these types of forums!! Tight lines!!


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

^said very well I got the information I needed to find my own fish with out running around the whole lake

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

Hope this is a good place for this question. I was in Buckeye Lake Village yesterday looking for the bait shop. Couldn't find it, can somebody help me out?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Right across from the police department.


----------



## topmax (Apr 1, 2009)

on 79 go past the boat ramp 1/4 mile zs' market.sout side of road


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, I'll be headed that way later in the week.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I use 2 bait shops. One in Buckeye Lake and one in Millersport. I'm sure there are others but, I drive in from the west on I-70, and they are the closest to me. 

Z's Village Market. 5187 Walnut Rd. Buckeye Lake, OH.

Millersport Bait & Tackle. 12325 Lancaster Street, Millersport, OH (go inside the convenience store. They will walk next door to get the bait.)

P.s. Get the bass minnows. About 2 dollars per dozen.


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks again, been to Millersport B&T many times. Was looking for the other to have a backup and maybe different choice of baits. Plus I was gonna try over by PaPa Boos and it looks like Z's would save some drive time.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Highpoint taxidermy on route 13 at thornport has bait an some lures.


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Does Highpoint sell minnows?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes they do! Haven't been there in about a month but they told me they would have them all year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

killingtime said:


> Yes they do! Haven't been there in about a month but they told me they would have them all year.


How bout maggots,ben?


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

The bait shop in Millersport has really big bass minnows. We have been going to him the last 8 or so weekends.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

That I'm not sure of bobby I just went in and grabbed minnows and left but did see waxworms. Might look up there number and call them.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well im going to be heading out in the morning and hopefully a good report tomorrow so if anyone has some last minute tips

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I never knew they sold bait, save some miles!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks ben...


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

They carry the pulse blade baits also.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Has anyone done any good with panfish near the marsh

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Z's Village Market had maggots Saugeyefisher, not certain if they still do since I havent been out in a few weeks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> Z's Village Market had maggots Saugeyefisher, not certain if they still do since I havent been out in a few weeks.


Awesome thank you.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Pharen, a guy I work with has been going out there quite a bit the last few weeks. He uses maggots and minnows and he's showed me a few pictures of piles of bluegills he's caught. I believe in one trip he said he caught over 30. I have no Idea where exactly he fishes out there but I believe he said it was near the north bank. He invited me out every couple of days but ice fishing isn't for me.


----------

